# Kioti DS 4110HS Shuttle Issues



## SB_Mack (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi there. I am recently having an issue with my Kioti DS 4110HS. Intermittently when I am working the front end loader going from forward to reverse (spreading dirt) I am not able to shift back into forward after being in reverse. It will go into neutral and back into reverse fine just not forward. I have found that if I pull myself forward with the loader it will finally fall into gear(forward). On the other hand once it does go into gear (forward) it may go another 20 forward and reverse sequences before it does it again. I have checked the hydraulic oil, change the filter and checked the linkages on the shuttle shift. I have also taken all of the slack out of the clutch pedal. I am thinking the worst at this point but just reaching out for any ideas. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

